# Ikaw lang sapat na asawa ko.



## MickyS

Ikaw lang sapat na asawa ko.

It looks (to me) like the translation would be...

You are just enough for me my husband.

Is that the translation?  To me, "just enough" would imply a minimum achievement, and I don't think that is the sentiment she intended.  Thus, I am either translating incorrectly or "just enough" has a different quality in Tagalog.

Thanks for the help!

Micky


----------



## DotterKat

I choose to believe that she committed a malapropism in describing your worth as husband material. She probably meant to use one of these words: marapat, dapat or even karapat-dapat. Read the sentences below:

Ikaw lang ang *dapat* na maging asawa ko.
You are the only one that ought to be / should be my husband.

Ikaw lang ang *marapat* na maging asawa ko.
Only you would be the right husband for me.
(OR Marapat lang na ikaw ang maging asawa ko.
It is only right that you become my husband. 

Ikaw lang ang *karapat-dapat* na maging asawa ko.
You are the only one who is deserving / worthy / appropriate to be my husband. OR You are the only one who must be / should be / ought to be my husband.

As you mentioned *sapat* carries the connotation of _being sufficient_ or _enough_. If she meant what she wrote, this would be the correct way of expressing that sentiment:

Sapat ka na para maging asawa ko.
You _will do_ as my husband.
You're _good enough_ to be my husband.

However, sapat could also be read as _just right_ in which case she may be saying that you are "_just the right person for her_." In any case that last interpretation of sapat takes some mental twisting to justify a meaning that perhaps comes close to being complimentary. So, I still think she used a malapropism in that she meant to use dapat, marapat or karapat-dapat instead of sapat --or should I say, I truly hope so.


----------



## MickyS

I'm not sure which of the aforementioned was her intention, but the sentence was situated among other sentences that expressed extreme praise, love and veneration, so I'm certain her intention was not to express minimum competency.  For that reason, I had a hard time fathoming a contextually sensible translation.

Thanks for giving me food for thought...

Micky


----------



## niernier

It's like "*You are sufficiently enough for me, my dear husband*" but I have an inkling that 'sufficiently enough' is redundant? I guess so, but I have read it so often that it somehow sounds all right to me. That's my translation however. It connotes that she will not be looking for more and she is satisfied with you.

Edit:

On a second thought, I was thinking if this should rather be translated to:

Ikaw lang, sapat na asawa ko.
Just you, is enough for me, my husband.  

Just modifies the word 'you' and not 'enough'. This really is some mental twisting, but I can tell you that this Tagalog version is a compliment.


----------



## MickyS

I "spoke" with her last night and that was indeed her intention.  Essentially, she said she meant... "You are the right one for a husband.  You are the only one for me."  It comports nicely with your interpretation.  Thanks...


----------



## MickyS

Oh, and I think you are spot on...she intended lang to modify ikaw and not sapat, so instead of "just enough," she meant "just you" as in only you.


----------

